# Modern recurve



## automatim (Aug 23, 2015)

I was hanging around with my uncles today.  They both shoot Tradtech Titan 2s. Unfortunately, they let me shoot them. Wow... Sweet shooting bows. At 20 yards, my groupings went from large pizza sizes to personal pan pizza sizes. So of course I started looking around at modern ILF risers.  I really like the titan2. However I just saw the Win & Win Black Wolf. These look sharp. All carbon with a radius shelf. Does anyone have experience with the black wolf? Any comparisons between the Titan 2 and the black wolf?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2015)

Metal risers are kinda heavy and that is what makes them shoot so good not sure what a carbon riser weighs but I would like to shoot one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2015)

IMO, a Titan2 is the Very Best 17" ILF riser made. I have 2 of them, one paired with BF Extreme Limbs, one with Morrison E Longbow Limbs.


----------



## automatim (Aug 24, 2015)

I see they make the Titan in a 17 or 19.  What are the pro/cons of a 17 over a 19 or visa versa?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2015)

automatim said:


> I see they make the Titan in a 17 or 19.  What are the pro/cons of a 17 over a 19 or visa versa?



The 19" version is the Titan 3.
Reasons I like the 3 less than the 2; the Titan 3 has less reflex, is quite a bit heavier, makes a longer bow, and the sight window seems out of whack to me.


----------



## automatim (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the input....
I think I have pretty much decided on a Titan 2.... Just got to find one. They are backordered.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2015)

automatim said:


> Thanks for the input....
> I think I have pretty much decided on a Titan 2.... Just got to find one. They are backordered.



I found both of mine partly used and for .60 on the dollar. One from Tradtalk, the other on AT,


----------



## markland (Aug 25, 2015)

I am on my 4th year shooting my Hoyt Buffalo bows and for me nothing shoots as well or as consistently as that bow and I have tried them all.  Shot BW bows for over 13 years and loved them till I got my hands on my 1st Buffalo.  I love the adjustability of the bow and the fact that I can set it up for exactly how I like and want to shoot and nothing but absolute, perfect arrow flight.  Not to mention I am shooting 49# with the same arrow weight and same arrow speed I was shooting at 56 and 54# before with my other bows and it feels like drawing a 45# bow.  Love it!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> I found both of mine partly used and for .60 on the dollar. One from Tradtalk, the other on AT,



"partly used"... is that kinda like slightly pregnant?


----------



## automatim (Sep 3, 2015)

Markland... I really like the look and feel of the Buffalo! I though about getting one until my uncle offered me a couple sets of ilf limbs. I just need to get a riser. I am on the hunt for a Titan ii. They are still backordered. I do not see any used ones for sale. 
However, I have been eyeing the Morrison Phoenix. Looks nice.  I have shot the titan and know I like it. Have not shot a Morrison.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrison makes some nice risers


----------

